# Stray out back



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Recently, a young cat, possible one of last years kittens, has been coming around. I have seen him several times between yesterday, and today. Right now, he is laying in the grass outside. He may be the kitten that last year, I named "Stormy", but now,
If a girl: Stormy
If a boy: Recon?

The pic below was taken from my computer yesterday.


----------



## Myulchee (May 11, 2012)

Fuzzy pic (no pun intended) but he or she looks cute! Any plan to start feeding him? 
He'd no doubt appreciate it.
Let the bonding begin!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh I hope you start feeding the kitty. Looks like he likes your yard! Anymore sightings? Cool that you could get that from your computer


----------

